# FR: Il se pratique assis



## stephanielee

In this sentence, "assis" is a verb or adjective?

Le jeu ne se pratique pas assis autour d'une table.

Thank you!

Stephanie


----------



## nicomak

it's an adjective : "assis,assise(s)". the sentence means that "you don't play this game sitting around a table"


----------



## arsham

It is the past participle of asseoir and so it could be part of a compound tense (e.g. je me suis/étais/eus assis etc) and it could be used as an adjective meaning "sitting". Most past participles can be used as adjectives!


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Actually in this sentence _assis_ functions as an adverb. It answers the question *how*? 
_*Comment* le jeu ne se pratique pas? Réponse: assis autour d'une table 
_Here _"assis autour d'une table" _is the adverbial phrase (syntagme adverbial en français).


----------



## janpol

c'est un adjectif (qui est attribut de "se")


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

An adjective can only modify a noun or pronoun. In this sentence assis functions as an adverb.


----------



## janpol

"se" est un pronom


----------



## nicomak

on secound thought i'd say it's an adverb too. i saw verb or adjective and i jumped on adjective too quickly. even though "se" is a pronoun(pronom réfléchi) "assis" describe the way the game is (or is not) practised.


----------



## janpol

demandons à Maître Capello de trancher


----------



## Keith Bradford

It's not an adverb, it's an adjective modifying "*on*".  Where's "_on"_ ?  It isn't there, its understood.  The complete sentence would be "_Le jeu ne se pratique pas *quand on est *assis autour d'une table_."  (Obviously the game isn't sitting at the table!)

This is called a hanging clause or a hanging participle - one that doesn't actually refer to anything literally expressed in the rest of the sentence.

The whole phrase "_assis autour d'une table_" is an adverbial phrase consisting of adjective + preposition + article + noun.


----------



## nicomak

well, "_Le jeu ne se pratique pas *quand on est *assis autour d'une table_." seems a little weird, like "it s not when sitting around a table that we play the game" 
i would rather say " le jeu ne se pratique pas* en étant* assis autour d'une table ".


----------



## Maître Capello

_Assis_ is certainly not an adverb; it is an adjective. However, it cannot modify the subject (even if via the pronoun _se_)  because that wouldn't make sense since a game cannot be sitting (!) as  pointed out by Keith.

In short, I agree with Keith's analysis: here _assis_ stands  for _lorsqu'*o*__*n* est assis / si *on* est assis / en étant assis_ and hence _assis_ agrees with the implied _on_.


POLSKAdoBOJU said:


> Actually in this sentence _assis_ functions as an adverb. It answers the question *how*?
> _*Comment* le jeu ne se pratique pas? Réponse: assis autour d'une table_


No, an answer to the question "how?" is not necessarily an adverb, e.g.:

_— Comment est-elle ?
— (Elle est) splendide._ (← _S__plendide_ is an adjective, definitely not an adverb.)


----------



## Aoyama

Assis is obviously here a past participle used as an adjective.
But the "adverb" concept (wrong) may come from the fact that you could replace "assis" with, for example "communément", "habituellement" or some other adverb :
Le jeu ne se pratique pas _habituellement_  autour d'une table. A bit farfetched ...


----------



## janpol

2 choses compliquent la phrase : la négation (inutile : je l'enlève), la forme pronominale de sens passif
Le jeu se pratique assis autour d'une table.
Le jeu est pratiqué par des joueurs assis autour d'une table.
les joueurs pratiquent ce jeu assis autour d'une table
les participants jouent assis 
je dirais : "assis" attribut de "participants" sous entendu 
cette fonction n'est peut-être pas très éloignée de celle que propose Keith car, lors d'une transformation "passif sans agent >  actif", "on" est choisi comme sujet (x a été élu > on a élu x); or "on" désigne les joueurs (se ?)


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, l'agent est soit explicite (p.ex. _les joueurs_), auquel cas _assis_ s'accorde avec lui (donc au masculin pluriel dans cet exemple), soit implicite, auquel cas il s'agit d'une personne indéfinie (_on_, donc au masculin singulier).

_Le jeu est pratiqué par des personnes *assises* autour d'une table._
_Le jeu est pratiqué par des joueurs *assis* autour d'une table._
_Le jeu est pratiqué *assis* autour d'une table._


----------



## janpol

dans tes exemples  1 et 2, "assis" est devenu épithète


----------



## stephanielee

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------

